# Advice on preparing for first IVF cycle



## LiMa (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello

New to this site today. 

We've just gone on the waiting list for IVF funding (2-4mth wait)

We're going to exercise more and are chomping the multi vitamins - any advice on the do's and don'ts for me and my DH in the run up to starting treatment to improve our chances of success?

Thank you xxx


----------



## 1972 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi 

Welcome to FF. I am in a similar position to you , can I ask if you have had your first appt at the fertility clinic yet ? Ive been referred via nhs, have appt booked in 6 wks time with consultant at fertility clinic but Im unclear if that means its a goer or still got to wait for funding tbc

From what Ive researched and read on here , I think keeping relaxed seems to be key. Alot of ladies seem to recommend accupuncture and its something Im considering. I guess good diet and taking pre pregnancy supplements are good too.

Keep in touch and let me know how you are getting on.


----------



## amb (Dec 22, 2010)

I have had one unsuccessful ivf, funded by nhs. Now I have to pay and will start on the 18th March 2011.

Before ivf i decided to have acupuncture but to be totally honest a couple of times I was laying on the bed with all these pins in me, thinking 'What am I doing!!!!!!!!! and feeling as if i was going mad' '  I didn't find this particularly relaxing as the Chinese doctor kept coming in and out due to customers at the front of the shop.

When I decided not to go anymore I did feel more relaxed anyway. Its not for everyone, if you can fit it in and it makes you feel better excellent. But if like me I am not a very chilled out relaxing person, I found a long walk with my parents dogs far more therapeutic.

This time round i will try not to worry so much or think to far ahead, as the last time my partner and I were so bitterly disappointed.

This is the first day I have been on this website since December when it failed. As I kept reading all the things other people did like loads of bed rest in the 2 week wait and felt guilty and upset because I had carried on as normal, apart from giving up the gym for one month.

Best of luck and I hope your results is of a positive outcome!!!!!!!!


----------



## shazicowfan (Jan 10, 2007)

Hello girls, Good luck with your I.V.F. 
I hope you have every success. My number 1 tip is your diet. You are so right to start getting healthy now. There is lots of advice on here about what to eat before, during and after treatment and it's very useful. I think going overboard with supplements makes it a bit stressful so I would say a couple of the main supplements and a good healthy diet are what you need. I ate lots of dairy and protein before egg collection and produced really good eggs. Remember, the better your eggs are first time round the less likely you will need several cycles of treatment and it's good to have strong eggs in storage if you want a sibling. I got a B.F.P. on my first embryo transfer and I've had another f.e.t. recently where I'm still waiting on the result but the eggs were good so it helps my odds.
There are so many things that are out of our control and we can't help what happens but eating the right things at the right time has to increase your chances I think.
Wishing you all the luck in the world

Shazi x


----------



## slou (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi everyone I am new to the sight too. I am on my third cycle which hopefuly fingers cross will start next week. Last month I got mid way through but then had to cancel it as I was not responding to the drug which I was gutted about. But you have to pick yourself up& try to stay positive. I have had so many dissopinting results which is very upsetting but being stress does not help. So when we start the next teatment I will try to stay calm and not work myself up too much. The 2 ww is the worst. 

Good luck everyone


----------



## The_girl (Dec 11, 2010)

Shaxy, I think I normally eat healthy anyway but trying to eat better before my tx starts next month. Are dairy products and protein that important? I am trying to eats lots of fruits and vegetables but they fill me up so much that I am eating less protein than I used to! What is more important?


----------



## shazicowfan (Jan 10, 2007)

Hello,
You sound like you are doing the right thing with your eating. 
If you have a good look round this site nearer treatment you will see that there are several little "tweaks" to your diet which are useful at certain times.
You only need to concentrate on dairy and protein about 2 weeks before egg collection as they are good for making strong eggs. Royal jelly is meant to be good too for this.
After egg transfer you concentrate on different things, for example pineapple juice and brazil nuts are meant to help with implantation as they are high in selenium.
I adjust my diet to add these things when I'm at the right stage as I think it does help.
Of course there are absolutely no guarantees with anything but even if it raises my chances by a couple of percent then I think it's worth a go.
I hope it all works out great for you! 

Shazi x


----------



## 1972 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Shazi

Are there any areas on here where people recommend foods to eat/ not eat?


----------



## The_girl (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks,

Off to get some royal jelly tomorrow then


----------



## shazicowfan (Jan 10, 2007)

Hello everyone,
I've found a link which I hope will be useful to you all

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=233077.0

This one is quite straightforward and I hope you find it helpful.
There is another one below which is very very detailed and I found it useful to read but it would be expensive following it exactly but it does show that a really good healthy diet might make a difference.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0
There are lots of other things about food on here but I think these cover it quite thoroughly.
Don't worry and think you need to take everything, you don't!

love
Shazi x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi

 with your treatment.

All the advice you have been given is good, but also your DH needs to avoid alcohol (except in small amounts) stop smoking if he does, wear loose fitting undies and not have hot baths in order to get his swimmers in the best possible shape for treatment.  Whilst your health is very important it is just as important to get him in good shape too!   He could also introduce a zinc supplement which does help a lot.

As for accupuncture, a lot of ladies on here do find it useful but I personally didn't either.  I found the whole rigmaroll very stressful in itself so I stopped going.

It is important to stay calm, but don't stress about not being able to stress!   A recent study found that stress does not affect the outcome of IVF so whilst I don't think you should deliberately put yourself in stressful situations it's not really going to determine the outcome and if you are a bit of a stresser (like me) then don't focus on it as that makes it worse.  

 

Axxx


----------



## bobblymole (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi LiMa

Whilst there are plenty of dietary things you can do it's probably best not to go overboard as you can end up becoming obsessed which is an extra stress on the body. If you have a healthy diet and take a prenatal supplement you're probably fine. Get you partner/husband to take one too and to stop drinking/smoking also. 

There is some evidence that eating lots of protein once you start stimulating the ovaries can help produce better eggs. Some clinics actually advise women to drink lots of milk whilst stimming. Other people have used protein shakes (whey to go etc) - depends on whether you are able to down litres of milk or not. 

The acupuncture thing comes down to personal preference. I would say if you're needle phobic and haven't had acupuncture before then before and after ET probably isn't the best time to start as it may just stress you out even more. Apart from my 1st IVF cycle, I used people I knew as I had been having acupuncture and using chinese herbs for years previously. Incidentally chinese herbs can be really helpful prior to starting IVF for strengthening the blood etc. but not everyone can stomach them and theyre a pain cos you have to take them 20 mins before food.

I have had 2 cycles of IVF the first one was our funded one (at Oxford) and was BFN. I had acuuncture immediately before and immediately after with someone knew and it was stressful. With my 2nd cycle (BFP) I had acupuncture the night before ET and the evening of the ET with people i knew and it was much more laid back (ie not at the clinic where the ET had taken place).

After ET the 2nd time I carried on as normal. I even went out and kicked a football around the next day - I really don't think it's a good idea going to bed for 3 days as all you will be thinking about is the embryo - is it sticking or isn't it.

I also used a relaxation cd specifically for IVF. It has different bits for the different stages of IVF and is very helpful for relaxing during the process. 

Hope this helps - good luck!

Becky x


----------



## amb (Dec 22, 2010)

Just back on site again, glad to see Amanda didn't like acupuncture as well as even that I was stressing because most people enjoy.

Went to spa day today really relaxing, lovely food all ready for appointment on 18 th March for second round of ivf. Found now getting a bit anxious again.

Still trying to stay calm and hopefully 2nd time lucky. Going to Brentwood Nuffield. Anyone out there who has been to the Nuffield for treatment before??


----------

